# 50 gallon sprayer, exotic Gravely piece of equipment!



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

On Ebay there is a 50 gallon estate sprayer for Gravely tractors. I've never seen or heard of one of these before.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=71270&item=4336156990&rd=1

Can someone smarter than me pull the photos off the ebay site and post them here for future reference? Thanks!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

like this....


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=65857>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Heres one

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=65869>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Heres another

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=65870>


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

One more

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=65872>


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

And not a belt guard in site. 

Its funny, my wife was asking me to teach her how to use my old L last weekend. well about two min into it, she says "forget it, this is dangerous as he11" Some people just cant deal without all those things they put on stuff to protect the "simpletons"


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Paul for getting the pics on here. It looked like something worth displaying here as a reference for those interested in old attachments. As to belt guards, I know a couple of old guys that remove all the belt guards on anything they buy to use the sheet metal for other projects. They consider it a "resuorce"


----------

